# 3D Realms shuts doors - Duke Nukem Forver surely now dead?



## The Groke (May 7, 2009)

Sad.

Mind you, I had given up on DNF ever being finished about 3-4 years ago...


----------



## spacemonkey (May 7, 2009)




----------



## The Groke (May 7, 2009)

heh.


----------



## Silva (May 7, 2009)

Actually, I think it now has a _better_ chance of being completed. The Duke Nukem franchise is still worth something, and I could see Microsoft or Sony getting their paws on it, assign the project to an experienced developer, reach an agreement with Take2 and then have a killer exclusive.

Not that I care that much. I'm perfectly happy with Manhattan Project.


----------



## kained&able (May 7, 2009)

I used to enjoy the latest dnf rumours. always nice to see what game engine was just about to be out of date next. This is a real shame


dave


----------



## Sunray (May 7, 2009)

lol  

Least it brings to a close the longest running joke in game development history.

I was wondering how long they could carry on smoking they way through the proceeds of Duke Nukem 3d.


----------



## kained&able (May 7, 2009)

i bet unreal will buy the licsense and have the game out by xmas now!

dave


----------

